# Another piece of cheaters pie



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi, I havn't posted in awhile, kind of figured there was no point since I decided to forgive and forget my wifes cheating. Things have been very difficult but I keep trying to see past the hurt. 
Things took a turn for the worse last night. I opened our credit card bill and saw that my wife had charged her cell phone bill to our card, $218.00. There are three phones on this plan(hers and both kids) and it's been in her name for the last couple of years. I have never seen a bill until now. My first issue is there is no reason to be paying that much for a cell plan. When I started to get on her about this she started lying about the plan. I asked to see her old bills and she claims to always throw them out. I asked how she had been able to afford paying this in the past and she didn't have an answer. My guess is someone was helping her pay for her phone. A real emotional slap in the face for me. Part of me thinks here is proof she has ended her affair, the other part of me is just pissed off again. 
Not looking for any input, just had to put it down in black and white to see if it looks like I think it does.

Cooper


----------



## robin (Aug 24, 2008)

I know trust is an issue because of what you have gone through in the past. Any odd activity can be a source for suspicion. However avoid making assumptions. Sometimes things can look so bad and look so obvious when in fact it's something totally different then what you thought. A lack of trust is the quickest way to ruin a relationship. 

Both of you should seek counseling because the issue of trust is so great. Also read Life's Little How To Book. It talks about how to put the sizzle back in your marriage and effective methods for communicating. This book has continued to bring success in my relationship and may help you too. 

Just remember to keep the lines of communication open.


----------



## Gar888 (Jun 2, 2008)

If you are set up to check your bill online with your carrier you can access your bill summary and they are generally available back around 18 months and I had a representative tell me that they are available for as long as you have been with them. this is usually cheaper than when they send out paper bills with listings my wife did it this way to cover up her affair and only she had the password to access it my carrier is at&t I got access and it gives times dates length and the numbers called and incoming calls and numbers for each phone on the plan and separates them by phone also gives texts both incoming and outgoing and the numbers


----------



## richardwagner (Sep 29, 2008)

Do the food companies keep the text of the text messages or just the fact that they were sent and the times, numbers, etc?


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

GAR888, How did you get the phone company to give you access to your wifes plan? My wifes cell plan is thru Verizon and I tried several different ways to access her records. The online approach is blocked by a pass word, the customer service people wont give me any info because the plan isn't in my name. I wanted very much to see her cell records and I still would just to see if she has actually ended her affair or just become more carful. Please lete know if there's a way.

Thanks,
Cooper


----------

